# Any members sell/deliver sand???



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a small load of sand. Garcon Point. Neighbors just bought a load (small dump truck, not sure on # of yards). Ran almost $200! It's been a long time since I bought sand.... maybe that's the going price these days!?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks man!

I ended up getting a 10 yard load for $120 delivered. I used Salter's out of Milton. It was a sh*t load of sand!


----------

